# Eating Bass and Briem Cakes-Hubbard Landing Trip



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

My wife and i made fish cakes out of the Bass and Briem from theHubbards Landing trip--we use a receipe that we like--and there are many--and use the seasoning we like. I also cooked one of the Catfish i caught. We froze them-then put them in zip lock bags-4 to a bag-and will use them fast. Tomorrow we will eat the Striper.

http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw


----------

